# Cardiff Bay Steam Train Station & Penarth scout report



## spooksprings (Nov 10, 2012)

*Cardiff Bay Steam Train Station*

Hi! Saturday is adventure day, I can't wait until then.

In the meantime, we traveresed what used to be known as the TVR, Taff Vale Railway,
also known as Euthanasia Rollercoaster to its terminus. Nice sometimes to get a lift to your explore.











Platform seen to the left. 

The only claim to fame of this building is that it was built in 1840 by Kingdom Brunel Steamshovel, and served
what is known as the first proper steam passenger railway. More here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardiff_Bay_railway_station. 
We know that the Swansea Gower had an earlier steam coach on rails and Trevithick carried passengers 
from Merthyr to Abercynon on his steam engine in 1804. It is Grade II listed for that reason, last used prior 
to the Bay regeneration. You'd think there was a treat laying instore... however the interior seems to be 
slightly denuded of all character and soul.





The occupant of said abode in his post apocolyptic morning haze throught it kind to give me a tour of his home and factory!





First, the clinic, known as the 'breakfast bar'.





The work area, a modern day cobbler! 





Recycling area.





Immigration Control, successfully processed.





Oh what not enough interior? Here, have an exterior compensation. 





And another.





Well it was fun, so onto the Custome House in the Bay again, I had missed the right portion last time
I was here, but it was a mirror of the previous. So not much room even for a mushroom.

With Billy Banks buried in a field RIP, the Coal Exhange full of dentists n' dragons and the Docks closed for 
religious holidays we headed for the pier of Penarth! That chap always has something up his sleeve on his 
journey out to the cold and forbidding sea!





Herald of Dragons & Dentists Ass. Ltd, Cardiff Coal Exchange





Na, Penarth Hotel seems to be missing too. Building heritage conservation at its best.





The Mansion of Ashdene looked promising! 





Alas, to progress here.

So I return with a report full of clueless architectural bereft wanderings. But a few leads! The Coal Exchange
will be 'closing down' again soon. The Chamber of Commerce is locked up like Fort Knox. And Headlands, 
Penarth is open to anyone with a grill key.










Thanks for paying for my I-scream! And my camera. And my train fair.

Cheers Spooks​


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Still it looked a good day out! You got some great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## possessed (Nov 15, 2012)

*Cheers for sharing*

Good set of different pics- I rather like abandoned stations


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Nov 15, 2012)

That mushroom photo is tops!


----------



## borntobemild (Nov 16, 2012)

those toadstools are amazing. look like they're growing out of concrete!

edible?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 17, 2012)

Interesting. I get off the train at Cardiff Bay Station every day but have never thought whats inside.

The Penarth Hotel is still used as a set by the BBC and others. Recently its been used for Doctor Who. Its at the end of my g/fs street and we often see crew scurrying around.


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anytime your free and want to do the rest in penarth PM me.


----------

